

Who Swears the Most? How Foursquare Used Hadoop to Find Out - yarapavan
http://www.webmonkey.com/2011/03/who-swears-the-most-how-foursquare-used-hadoop-to-find-out/

======
yarapavan
Foursquare engineering post:
[http://engineering.foursquare.com/2011/02/28/how-we-found-
th...](http://engineering.foursquare.com/2011/02/28/how-we-found-the-rudest-
cities-in-the-world-analytics-foursquare/)

